# 67 degrees in Indiana with tornado warnings



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

27th of december and I moved my plow out of the way so I could go on a motorcycle ride

The bike ride was nice but I want some snowpayup


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

We broke the record down here for high temp 71 degrees. What month is this?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Be quiet, guys! I want some more sleep!


----------

